# First Review - Porsche Diesel Cayenne



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

I am just back from Germany and Austria after spending a week with the new (for America) Porsche Cayenne Diesel. Here's my first of several reports.
*First Look: 2013 Porsche Cayenne Diesel - Review and Report*

*Coming to America this September*

By Jonathan Spira 


> While the idea of a Porsche SUV was somewhat controversial in 2002 when the Porsche Cayenne was introduced, it was met with great success and turned out to be a true high-performance SUV, with excellent handling and powerful engines including a V-8 and a turbo-charged V-8. Later on, V-6 and diesel-powered variants were offered, the latter having been introduced at the 2009 Geneva International Motor Show and having gone on sale shortly thereafter. Although the V-8 was sold in North America, the diesel version wasn't imported. &#8230;
> 
> Starting in September, in addition to the traditional gasoline powerplants, Porsche will be offering U.S. buyers a diesel variant, the 2013 Porsche Cayenne Diesel, which was unveiled this past April at the 2012 New York International Automobile Show.
> <SNIP>


 Read the full story »


----------



## listerone (Jul 21, 2009)

A $7,000 premium for a diesel? I hope that price includes lots of "optional equipment" along with the engine.


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

Jon, in a related story it mentioned the new Q7 would be getting the same engine as the Cayenne diesel, 240 hp and the same torque. I guess the Porsche engineers that "breathed upon" their diesel also exhaled on the Audi as well. Well, its all in the family (VAG) now I guess. Nice to see this one coming across the pond!:angel:


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

not worth the Grand Cherokee would be better bet I believe so


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

About what I expected.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Does the Porsche diesel have any exhaust(not engine) sound to it or is it another whisper quiet "modern" diesel?


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

Snipe656 said:


> Does the Porsche diesel have any exhaust(not engine) sound to it or is it another whisper quiet "modern" diesel?


Touareg and Q7 are pretty quiet. Hopefully, Porsche lets their sporty SUV have some noise


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

If BMW manages to mess up the next gen X5d or Audi messes up the next gen Q7, I will have this Porsche in my driveway.

My local dealer is supposed to get their TDI Cayenne any time now. I'm waiting for it to take it for a spin. Apparently, they're already at the port in Newark.


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

My dealer called and said they would be "any time now" and would call and let me drive one when they get it sorted out -- and of course all the "suits" in the dealership get their turn.:rofl:


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I should just go kick the tires on one of these. Though I dread stepping into the local Porsche dealership. They have the worst sales people. Have to look around and see where the other dealers are.


----------



## kanar200 (Feb 15, 2011)

1. The engine is single or twin turbo? 

2. The mileage for European version is rated as follows:
City l/100 km 8,4; Highway l/100 km 6,5; Mix l/100 km 7,2

I understand the worst mileage in the US results mainly from different measurement standard?

3. I see only 204 PS and 245 PS TDI in Audi Q7 for European market. I do not see engine rated at 225 PS

4. Do you know whether (if) Audi brings A6 diesel (preferably station wagon) to the US? I lost my hope that BMW will offer 5 series diesel anytime soon.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Maybe the US version has more emissions requirements and because of that is rated differently.


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

Read somewhere that Audi will be offering the A6 Avant here soon with a TT V6 TDI -- but I am sure that Jon knows.:thumbup:


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

UncleJ said:


> Read somewhere that Audi will be offering the A6 Avant here soon with a TT V6 TDI -- but I am sure that Jon knows.:thumbup:


In europe, yes.

We're getting only the sedan A6 TDI for MY14


----------



## kanar200 (Feb 15, 2011)

Snipe656 said:


> Maybe the US version has more emissions requirements and because of that is rated differently.


US versions are usually downgraded in terms of power - I would assume the car consumes less fuel then... but not sure - some say that after chipping cars use less fuel

It's a shame station wagons are not popular in the US...


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

True but I thought long ago Porsche tried to get away from US spec cars and then ROW spec cars. Figured when differences exist it is because of emissions and safety standards being different.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

kanar200 said:


> US versions are usually downgraded in terms of power - I would assume the car consumes less fuel then... but not sure - some say that after chipping cars use less fuel
> 
> It's a shame station wagons are not popular in the US...


They're downgraded due to the AdBlue system.

The M57 made more power in Europe without the use of AdBlue.


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

AdBlue allows for the use of less restrictive EGR and other pollution control methods since it is treating the exhaust - after it leaves the engine. Theoretically, engines that use AdBlue should be more fuel efficient, have better power, and give longer service life.

Examples are the VW Jetta vs. the VW Passat. The Jetta has no AdBlue and had the same fuel economy as the heavier Passat from the same engine. We should be happy with having AdBlue from a performance point of view.

PL


----------



## kanar200 (Feb 15, 2011)

AutoUnion said:


> They're downgraded due to the AdBlue system.
> 
> The M57 made more power in Europe without the use of AdBlue.


they are not downgraded due to AdBlue. X5 3.0 diesel is available with AdBlue system in Europe and it is not downgraded in terms of power (in comparison to 3.0 diesel without the system)


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

kanar200 said:


> they are not downgraded due to AdBlue. X5 3.0 diesel is available with AdBlue system in Europe and it is not downgraded in terms of power (in comparison to 3.0 diesel without the system)












"BluePerformance" = AdBlue and it makes less power compared to the regular one

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BMW_X5_(E70)#Engines


----------

